# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Em cần đặt gia công khung máy CNC router 2x3.5m tphcm

## manipul

Sau hơn 1 năm lượm lặt đủ kiểu, em có 1 cây vitme Nhật phi 40 dài 3.1m hành trình 2.69m cho trục Y, không võng, 2 vai sắt Nhật cho trục X, ray trượt NSK35 dài 3.5m và các thứ linh tinh đủ cho con máy.
Nay em cần gia công cái khung máy router thích hợp cho cái cây Vitme trên, chủ yếu phay nhôm, gỗ, khoan sắt. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm làm thì ước lượng cái khung đó cần kết cấu như thế nào, sắt gì, gia công hết bao nhiêu rồi báo giá cho em nhé. 
Khung máy router có 1 vitme Y ở giữa thì các bác trên diễn đàn là pro rồi, em mà phác thảo thì chỉ là múa máy dư thừa, hihi. Bác nào có ý tưởng gì về việc gia công khung chính xác, dễ cân chỉnh, vật liệu chế tạo em nó thì cứ đề xuất ạ. Dđ: 0935047366, mail: anhquan083@gmail.com. Em hay đi công tác Ofshore nên điện thoại thỉnh thoảng ko liên lạc dc, nhưng Viber, zalo, Gmail thì thoải mái.

----------


## Luyến

Bác tính lại xem nào ray 3,5m làm cho trục Y thì Hành trình máy sẽ là 3m. Vậy visne 2,69m thì không đủ HT. Nếu lấy trành trình visme thì phải cắt ray đi vậy cần gì làm khung tớ 3,5m .???

----------


## manipul

> Bác tính lại xem nào ray 3,5m làm cho trục Y thì Hành trình máy sẽ là 3m. Vậy visne 2,69m thì không đủ HT. Nếu lấy trành trình visme thì phải cắt ray đi vậy cần gì làm khung tớ 3,5m .???


Vậy với vitme 2.69m thì chỉ cần ray dài 3.2m là được phải không bác ?, vì cái vitme dài 3.1m nên cái khung em cho dài ra tí để có chỗ gắn cái motor trục Y ạ.

----------

Luyến

----------


## manipul

Nhân tiện bác có nhận làm ko ạ?, với bác thì em chỉ còn quan tâm tới giá thôi ạ, mấy cái khác em yên tâm hoàn toàn.

----------


## Luyến

bác gửi bản vẽ cái visme em xem nào. em sẽ vẽ cho bác 1 khung cấu tạo visme chạy gầm bác ưng ý thì em báo giá

----------


## Luyến

Ah cụ cho xin cả thông tin cặp vài và ray trục Y nữa nhé.

----------


## manipul

> bác gửi bản vẽ cái visme em xem nào. em sẽ vẽ cho bác 1 khung cấu tạo visme chạy gầm bác ưng ý thì em báo giá


Cái vitme chưa có gối đỡ, bác thích dùng loại nào để em mua, có BK và FK ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

bác chủ chuyển vào mục mua bán cho đúng nội quy đi nha , post bài lung tung. Nhờ mod chuyển bài.

----------

